# How much was Monson paid to throw the fight with Fedor..?



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been watching both of these guys fight for what seems an eternity and Jeff Monson put in a sub par performance on a night where he should have taken every opportunity to shine... Instead of throwing leather with Fedor he just kept diving from a distance at Fedors legs...


----------



## JimmyRecard (Dec 27, 2011)

What happens is a fighter such as Jeff Monson will study someone like Fedor and watch the techiniques he does all the time suck as trying to stand and come with a standing grapple. Therefore he will adapt for this and go for the legs. While at the same time Fedor is looking at monsons techniques and adapting so what you get is two fighters coming out in the first round doing the opposite of what they usually do then both fighters adapting to the change.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 27, 2011)

Have you seen the fight Jimmy..?


----------



## JimmyRecard (Dec 27, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Have you seen the fight Jimmy..?


Nope I'm not into the ufc as much anymore. More interesting watching my mates and trainers fight


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Dec 27, 2011)

I train with a few guys that compete a little. in MMA and Boxing...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 27, 2011)

Monson has terrible stand up. always did. his game is the grappling game.


----------



## The cap (Dec 28, 2011)

When was that fight.. Love Monson's look...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 28, 2011)

The cap said:


> .. Love Monson's look...


couple "cycles" will get you there


----------



## The cap (Jan 1, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> couple "cycles" will get you there


Ha ha ha.. P.S Doc, I fuckin love your Avatar...!!!


----------



## ismokealotofpot (Jan 1, 2012)

I think most of fadors fights were rigged. Pride was owned by the yakuza japan mafia that's ware fador won all his fights. as soon as he came to the ufc and strike force he lost his ass. If you were in favor of 100 to 1 odds why not bet a few million on the other guy and lose on purpose. If you do this a few times you never have to fight again. Didn't he say he was going to retire.


----------

